# Rare colored homers



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a few birds i wanted to post pics of.
Andalusion hen that i raised and a oddly colored red opal hen. Enjoy!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Both very nice! I did not know opal did that to red.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you Woodnative.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, Nice pigeons, Do they race good?


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes they race very good. I have some almonds that are 500 mile-a-day birds.

Thanks


----------

